# Online shopping



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I spend $385 for Galaxy mega online shopping from one site called think of us. 
What I got is Galaxy s3 not working n no charger . I try to call n text them but no reply .
What a fucking joke. Now I just know they are cheater . What should I do?
I know I can not refund ,they don't reply my email or pick up my mobile.should I report to police?


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

Try to go in person to their shop. Check again the terms and conditions. Often the T&C say you have at least 7 days to return your purchase for a refund/exchange.
If that doesn't work, contact fair trade. It's the governmental body that regulate commercial activities and help consumers against cheats/rip offs among other things.
If that doesn't work, you can try to report to the police.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I already report to consumer affair.now just wait the shop sort it out .this is what consumer affairs send me so just wait now cos the that cheating online shopping promise me to solve the problem. 


If you have paid for your purchase using a credit card, you may have the option of requesting a charge back for the credit card transaction from your financial institution. A charge back is a mechanism which allows transactions to be reversed in certain specific circumstances. Chargebacks are most often used to reverse financial charges related to unacceptable or fraudulent transactions. When buyers purchase goods or services with a credit card, and the seller does not comply with the terms as described, consumers may request a chargeback through their credit card company. Under chargeback, cardholders can dispute a transaction on their statement and seek to have it reversed by the credit card provider. The card provider then charges the transaction back to the merchant's bank. Your card issuer will be able to provide further details about the chargeback process and the time limits that apply. 

If your matter remains unresolved, please feel free to contact CAV for further advice.


----------



## Bhoomika (Oct 18, 2014)

*Best Online Deals*

Place an order now on Best Online Deals .FEYESHOPPY provides you a biggest Online Deals on this festival.You can Choose best Offers of Mobile Accessories and Portable gadgets like Speaker ,Power Bank etc.FEYESHOPPY launches latest Portable and you can also get best offers on it.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok thx u
I might try that


----------



## Aarna (Oct 27, 2014)

I am visit on FEYESHOPPY there is a best collection of Power Banks.
Thanks of information.


----------



## Ivan023 (Nov 16, 2014)

James H. Lawler said:


> I am planning to buy a camera in next month.. because someone tell the I can get good discount on Christmas.. Actually I am looking for a DSLR camera round about $400-500. If any suggestion you have then you are more then welcome.


If you are able to try some camera in local shop it would be grate. I'm fun of Cannon (600D) with software mode it is good start for DSLR, or if you are Nikon's supporter than try Nikon D3200. Both come with stock18-55 mm lenses ;-) Nikon have larger sensor than canon. Hope I have helped a bit ;-)


----------



## jettasher (Nov 26, 2014)

rose mary said:


> I spend $385 for Galaxy mega online shopping from one site called think of us.
> What I got is Galaxy s3 not working n no charger . I try to call n text them but no reply .
> What a fucking joke. Now I just know they are cheater . What should I do?
> I know I can not refund ,they don't reply my email or pick up my mobile.should I report to police?


Here is what they say in their return / refund policy:

_*Refund Policy *

We are happy to credit or exchange any unopened goods within 14 days, provided we receive the goods in original condition. Returns will be approved at our discretion and all postage costs are to be incurred by the customer. If the product is damaged upon receipt, we will be unable to accept the goods and they will be returned to you.

Please email Returns with notification of the items and reason for the return and we will respond with instructions on how to proceed. 
Should you receive a faulty or damaged product, please contact us via email with your specific problem and we'll get back to you promptly.

*Change of Mind or Item not Satisfied Returns*

If you wish to return an item because you have changed your mind or not satisfied with your purchase, Think of Us will offer you exchange or refund provided that:

You return the item within 14 days of purchase.
Provide proof of purchases at the time you return the item.
Item is in brand new condition including that:
It is in its original packaging, including instruction manuals and all accessories.
It is undamaged in its original condition.
It is not a on sale item.

Think of Us reserves the right to assess the condition and age of returned products prior to providing a repair, exchange or refund. This may result in a repair, exchange or refund being refused._


----------



## melbrandle (Aug 27, 2014)

That is why it is important to only buy from trusted sellers. Yes, online shopping can be very convenient but it can cause a lot of problems too with fraudulent and dishonest sellers. Read past reviews and feedbacks from previous customers and see if they do indeed sell working goods. I bought a storage hardisk once at a fraction of its price if bought from a physical store, and it works just fine until now. I guess you have to do research first.


----------

